# Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten



## Lan_Party (1. Oktober 2011)

*Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ein 46-jähriger Vater hatte den ganzen Tag lang Call of Duty: Black Ops gezockt. Sein Gegner , ein 13-jähriges Kind, hat Ihn in jedem Match fertig gemacht. Das Kind hat sich dazu über den Mann lustig gemacht und geradezu provoziert. Nach etlichen Matches ist der Vater von 3 Kindern ausgerastet und versuchte den Jungen zu finden und Ihm eine Lehre zu erteilen. Nachdem Er den Jungen gefunden hat würgter der ältere Mann Ihn. Seine Mutter ging dazwischen bevor die Situation eskaliere. Der 46-jährige Mann gibt teilweise dem Jungen die Schuld. Er meinte das der 13-jährige Ihn ununterbrochen provoziert habe.

Meine Meinung:
Ein erwachsener Mann sollte doch schlau genug sein um sich mit solch kleinen Kindern nicht abzugeben. Er hätte seine Konsole einfach auschalten können und nach einem Job suchen.  Unglaublich wie der Mann dem Kind teilweise die Schuld gibt. Sowas hätte er auch ignorieren können.

Quelle:Schlechter Verlierer

EDIT: Ich denke der Mann hat den Jungen gefunden weil sie miteinander durch ein Mikro geredet haben. Kann sein das der Junge etwas viel geplaudert hat.
Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Bradford und sein jugendlicher Gegner ließen ihre Online-Figuren  gegeneinander kämpfen und kommunizierten während des Spiels über  Mikrofone."


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Öhm der Typ war doch 46 oder?
Ansonsten einfach bitter sowas xD


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Öhm der Typ war doch 46 oder?
> Ansonsten einfach bitter sowas xD


 Ohh. Habe das Alter der Mutter des Kindes genommen.  
Schon heftig. Jetzt kommt es wieder "Killerspiele!!! Vorsicht Amokläufer!!!".  Wenn ein erwachsener Mann bei sowas nicht die Ruhe behält würde er auch bei einem Rennspiel ausrasten wenn er immer der letzte wäre.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Auch wenn das nicht hätte passieren dürfen, finde ich es schon irgendwie lustig, da es zeigt, dass man sich online einfach nicht sicher fühlen darf.


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ich überlege gerade was das für eine Mutter ist, die einen 13-jährigen Spiele ab 18 spielen lässt.
Naja, ist ja nicht Deutschland da.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Stimmt, der Punkt ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Tja, bei uns ist das auch nicht so genau.


----------



## HAWX (1. Oktober 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege gerade was das für eine Mutter ist, die einen 13-jährigen Spiele ab 18 spielen lässt.
> Naja, ist ja nicht Deutschland da.



Ich glaube es gibt fast keinen 13 Jährigen in Deutschland der noch keinen 18er gespielt hab. Ich war 11 als ich COD 1 das erste mal gespielt hab


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade was das für eine Mutter ist, die einen 13-jährigen Spiele ab 18 spielen lässt.
> Naja, ist ja nicht Deutschland da.


 Das war ja nichtmal die Mutter, der Junge hat bei einem Freund gezockt und den Typen fertig gemacht, dann kam der zu dem Freund und die Mutter des Freundes ist dazwischen gegangen 
@HAWX C&C mit 6 *proud*


----------



## HAWX (1. Oktober 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> @HAWX C&C mit 6 *proud*



Naja Strategie ist ja nicht sooo schlimm 

Ich biete sonst noch mit 9 UT 2003


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ich hab als Kind Spiele gezockt, die bei euch auf dem Index standen.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Tja, in Deutschland ist es doch das selbe. Obwohl ich nicht verstehe wieso Tekken ab 18 ist. 

BTW: @ Naild was gab es denn vor 30 Jahren das im Index war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Die spinnen die Briten, ich hoffe doch mal das die Mutter auch Stress bekommt


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

@HAWX Mit 10 BF 1942 (oder hiess es 41?)
@Lan Made my Day 
@Dr Bakterius Wieso wenn sie es erlaubt ist es doch ok?


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ein erwachsener Mann sollte doch schlau genug sein um sich mit solch kleinen Kindern nicht abzugeben. Er hätte seine Konsole einfach auschalten können und nach einem Job suchen.  Unglaublich wie der Mann dem Kind teilweise die Schuld gibt. Sowas hätte er auch ignorieren können.



Wie lange laesst du dich provozieren bis bei dir eine Grenze erreicht ist? Oder bist du generell so gelassen, das du ueber alles hinwegsiehst.
Glaub mir, wenn man leute provozieren will, so das sie "ausflippen", dann schafft man das auch. Leichter ist es, wenn man sein Gegenueber kennt. Da kennt man meist die Schwaechen.

Hier wird nicht erlaeutert wie weit die Provokationen gingen und was sie alles beinhalteten.
Anscheinend kannten sich die 2 Kontrahenten auch noch. Sonst haette der Erwachsene den Jungen nicht auf Anhieb gefunden.
Ich vermute das der 13 Jaehrige hier sehr wohl sehr persoenlich geworden ist, und ihm war durchaus bewusst mit wem er es zu tun hatte.



> „Wir hatten ein bisschen Spaß, und dann stürmte er auf einmal herein und packte mich. Ich wusste nicht, was los war.“


Diese Aussage halte ich auch fuer eine Luege. Wieso hat der Junge nicht ausgesagt, was er alles zu dem "Alten" gesagt hat?

Ich hab in meiner bisherigen Onlinevergangenheit seit 1996 einiges mitbekommen, oft nur darueber gelaechelt oder passende Bemerkungen, Beschimpfungen, was auch immer zurueckgegeben. Aber auch hier gab es immer wieder Leute die Grenzen ueberschritten hatten, wo ich mir oft wuenschte, mein Gegenueber waer in Reichweite.
Jeder hat hier aber individuell andere Grenzen.

Fuer mich ist dieser Artikel einfach nur ein "Schaut-mal-wie-boese-Computerspieler-sind"-Bericht ohne auf alles einzugehen wie es ueberhaupt dazu gekommen ist.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> BTW: @ Naild was gab es denn vor 30 Jahren das im Index war.



So ziehmlich jedes Spiel, welches die deutsche Vergangenheit im WWII zur Thematik hatte, und da gab es durchaus sehr geschmackslose Titel.
Nur so als Beispiel 

mfG
V.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

@Lan
Pass auf, wenn gleich die Tür aufgeht.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Einige Menschen möchte ich auch manchmal gerne würgen...


----------



## Pravasi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Wenn alle die Möglichkeiten hätten,verblödete Teenis die sich stark daneben benehmen zu verprügeln,dann würden wir in einer besseren Welt leben.
Schade,wenn der Typ deswegen Ärger bekommt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich hier alles schreiben darf, aber bei uns gabs ein eigenes Magazin das Index Titel getestet hat.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

1. Ein Kind würgen egal wie es sich verhalten hat ist ein NoGo.
2. aber andererseits, wenn ich mir das Verhalten von Gleichaltrigen ansehe (bin selbst erst 15), dann kann ich das teilweise sogar verstehen die betteln ja gerade darum Eine drauf zu bekommen.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Erstens hat ein 13Jährige so ein Spiel nicht zuspielen. Die Eltern haben eine gewissen Pflicht und diese wurde nicht erfüllt. Ich würde meine Kinder niemals solche Spiele in diesem Alter spielen lassen. Und zudem verrückten würde ja alles gesagt. Ab in die Zelle für 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## King_Sony (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Wie hat der Mann eig. den Jungen gefunden?


----------



## rob-sfb (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Das würde mich aber auch interessieren. Gefragt wird er wohl nicht haben... xD


----------



## derP4computer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



> Doch nachdem seine Figur immer wieder besiegt worden war und sich sein  Gegner auch noch darüber lustig machte, platzte Bradford der Kragen.


Wer Wind sät, wird Sturm ernten.

Aber natürlich hat sich der Vater falsch verhalten, gehört verurteilt, keine Frage.


----------



## Preylord (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Wie hat der Mann eig. den Jungen gefunden?


 
...vermutlich hat er im Fratzenbuch (wo natürlich alles samt Adresse und Handynummer hinterlegt war)
gleich damit geprahlt das er das war...

Nicht das ich jetzt dafür bin Kinder zu würgen...aber wenn manch einer in diesem Alter mal
zu "spüren" bekäme das man nicht alles loslassen darf wäre das mitunter einprägsam....

Aber Heute gehst du ja für jeden Erzieherischen Klaps in den Knast  ....mit Betonung auf "Klaps"

Mfg


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Hahaha wie kann man nur so ausrasten.... Ich raste fast nie aus, aber das liegt auch daran das ich einigermaßen gut spielen kann  (Kommt auf das Spiel an  )


----------



## derP4computer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



> Aber Heute gehst du ja für jeden Erzieherischen Klaps in den Knast  ....mit Betonung auf "Klaps"


Das heißt glaube ich eine gesunde Tracht Prügel 

Hätte der Vater seine Energie beim Spielen umgelenkt, dann hätte er jetzt drei Jobs.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Wie hat der Mann eig. den Jungen gefunden?



Einfach dem Lan Kabel bis zum Ende folgen
Was mich wundert wie den so einfach an den Kragen bekam?


----------



## Placebo (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Hätte der Vater seine Energie beim Spielen umgelenkt, dann hätte er jetzt drei Jobs.


 "Schatz, ich habe einen neuen Job, sogar einen ziemlich hohen" "Ja, welchen denn?" "Ich entlasse Mitarbeiter"


----------



## type_o (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ich bin auch ü40, aber ich raste nicht so aus! Obwohl ich schon vorher weis, meine O-line Gegner sind wesentlich jünger und können besser spielen, würde so eine Reaktion für mich nie in Frage kommen! Besser vorher das Spiel beenden wenn man schon keinen Stich sieht! 
Das ist wieder Futter für alle Ego-Shootergegner. 

MfG type_o


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ich hab mit 9 auch schon meinen ersten Shooter gezockt, und das ist ganz normal in dem Alter


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab als Kind Spiele gezockt, die bei euch auf dem Index standen.


 
Ich hab als Kind Spiele gezockt, die es heute auch online für den PC gibt.


----------



## Eckism (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Als Kind gab's nur Brett- und Kartenspiele.....Wir hatten in der DDR nunmal nix anderes....


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab als Kind Spiele gezockt, die bei euch auf dem Index standen.


 
Da dürftest du keine Ausnahme darstellen. Doom war eines meiner ersten Spiele. Trotzdem bin ich zu einem friedliebenden Kerl herangewachsen 

Wobei ich meine Schadenfreude gegenüber dem 13-jährigen Bengel hier nicht gänzlich verhehlen möchte.


----------



## NCphalon (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Hab im frühen Grundschulalter irgendein Spiel gezockt, das bei der Matrox Mystique 220 meines Vaters dabei war, war zwar nur Jump'n'run in 2D aber da sin Skelette mit Fleischfetzen rumgelaufen, eigentlich schon ziemlich grausig für die Zeit xD


----------



## Sickpuppy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Was für ein Hirnverbrannter Idiot. Also mal ganz ehrlich, es ist numal so dass die Kids teilweise einfach eine bessere Reaktionszeit und Konzentration aufweisen. Er sollte sich mal auf sein Leben besinnen und darüber reflektieren, dass das sein Sohn sein könnte.

Allerdings muss ich sagen dass ich vor einigen Jahren auch mal so einem "kleinen Bengel" in OGAME hatte der mich echt zur Weissglut getrieben hat. Es hat ihn einen heiden Spass gemacht den alten Opa feddich zu machen.  Auch dieser wusste genau wie das Prinzip "Pushing the Buttons" bei mir funktionierte. Der hat mich auch mitten in der Nacht geraidet.^^ Wollte auch schon bei seinen Eltern anrufen, dass die ihren Sohnemann ins Bett schicken  Habe natürlich davon abgesehen.


----------



## El Sativa (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

bähhh, ich will da auch mal mitreden, aber als doom etc. auf dem markt kamen war ich schon so alt, das ich mir die selber kaufen durfte. 
als kind haben wir andere sachen gespielt. dixiklo umkippen, mit papas altem auto "spielen", was der zwar erlaubt hat aber die konsequenzen nicht bedacht hat, da wir alle nachbarskinder dazu eingeladen hatten. halt solche sachen die man auf dem lande grade noch mit einer tracht prügel ahnden konnte. hat auch spass gemacht. 
den ausraster von dem vatti kann ich mal garnicht verstehen, wobei ich zwischendurch auch mal gerne das eine oder andere balg "würgen" würde. aber ich kann mich auch umdrehen, mir einen lachen und mir meinen teil denken. denn solche figuren mal live zu erleben und nicht nur auf dem idiotenkanal rtl ist schon eine wahre wonne. man sollte diese leute genießen, denn in einigermaßen anständigen haushalten gibs sowas garnicht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

wenn der mann nach einer provokation so ausrastet, könnte es sein, dass er psycheische probs hat. ich würde gar nicht erst auf die provokation eingehen, aber das liegt daran, dass ich von natur aus ein gelassener (chilliger) mensch bin.

EDIT: als kind hab ich c&c doom und natürlich MONOPOLY gespielt


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Er sollte sich mal auf sein Leben besinnen und darüber reflektieren, dass das sein Sohn sein könnte.


 
Wenn uns "The Simpsons" eines gezeigt hat, dann ist es das, dass Väter ihre Kinder würgen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich hab als Kind Spiele gezockt, die es heute auch online für den PC gibt.


Du bist ja auch alt. 
Manche Sachen stehen auch heute noch auf dem Index und das zu recht. 
Ohne Zitat hätte ich den Link gar nicht gesehen. 

Das mit dem Würgen ist schon übertrieben, da hätte eine Ohrfeige gereicht.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Also ich verstehe das auch nicht, gerade als Erwachsener sollte man doch wissen, das man nicht Hand anlegen darf an jemanden, schon gleich 10 mal nicht an ein Kind. Bullen rufen und Anzeige schreiben lassen wegen Beleidigung, oder halt offline gehen und gut ist. Von mir aus auch noch Verbal ausrasten, aber physische Gewalt ist ein no go 

Der Kleine hätte das game aber auch nicht zocken dürfen.... Das mal so ganz nebenbei...

OT:


Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab als Kind Spiele gezockt, die bei euch auf dem Index standen.


 Und mein erster Shooter ist beschlagnahmt  Und das ist lange lange lange her, das ich das gezockt hab 

Eigentlich alle PC Spiele, die ich zwischen 12 und 15 gezockt habe, stehen/standen auf dem Index


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Wenn alle die Möglichkeiten hätten,verblödete Teenis die sich stark daneben benehmen zu verprügeln,dann würden wir in einer besseren Welt leben.
> Schade,wenn der Typ deswegen Ärger bekommt.


 Ich hoffe, dass du die IRONIE-Tags nur vergessen hast...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Anchorage (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade was das für eine Mutter ist, die einen 13-jährigen Spiele ab 18 spielen lässt.
> Naja, ist ja nicht Deutschland da.



Ich habe auch schon solche Spiele mit 9 von meiner Mutter zum B-day und zu Weinachten bekommen .


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Seit mir jetzt bitte nicht böse, aber ist das jetzt wieder so ne Art S******-Vergleich wer in welchem Alter die blutigsten Spiele spielen durfte? 
Was die Mutter ihrem Sohn erlaubt und was nicht, ist doch allein ihre Sache oder ?


----------



## Eckism (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ich teile mit Pravasi *nicht* die Meinung, das man Teenies verprügeln soll!!! Aber die heutige Jugend ist tatsächlich sehr verblödet und dreist bis zum geht nicht mehr!!! Welche Situation meinst du, die Teenies haben und Erwachsene kein veständnis für haben? Ich hab zwar nie Gedacht, das ich den Spruch von meinen Eltern mal sage, aber den Teenies geht's besser denn je.....


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich teile mit Pravasi *nicht* die Meinung, das man Teenies verprügeln soll!!! Aber die heutige Jugend ist tatsächlich sehr verblödet und dreist bis zum geht nicht mehr!!! Welche Situation meinst du, die Teenies haben und Erwachsene kein veständnis für haben? Ich hab zwar nie Gedacht, das ich den Spruch von meinen Eltern mal sage, aber den Teenies geht's besser denn je.....


 Da hast du Recht, aber allein die Aussage, dass man mit Gewalt an Kindern eine bessere Welt hat ...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Seit mir jetzt bitte nicht böse, aber ist das jetzt wieder so ne Art S******-Vergleich wer in welchem Alter die blutigsten Spiele spielen durfte?
> Was die Mutter ihrem Sohn erlaubt und was nicht, ist doch allein ihre Sache oder ?


Lass uns doch in Kindheitserinnerungen schwelgen. Bis jetzt ist ja noch keiner gewürgt worden. Bis jetzt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

@Nailgun
Hoffentlich bleibts so sonst kommt im nächsten RTL-Bericht : "Member des PCGHX-Forums wurde gewürgt.....Amoklauf droht!!!! verbietet PCGHX und Killerspiele!!!"


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Seit mir jetzt bitte nicht böse, aber ist das jetzt wieder so ne Art S******-Vergleich wer in welchem Alter die blutigsten Spiele spielen durfte?
> Was die Mutter ihrem Sohn erlaubt und was nicht, ist doch allein ihre Sache oder ?


 
Wie Nailgun schon sagt, Kindheitserinnerungen, und zum Teil eben auch Ausdruck der "Killerpsiele"-Hysterie. 

Eigentlich sollten hier ja eine Menge Leute total plem plem sein und schon längst Mord und Totschlag begehen 

PS: Mit Blut war damals noch nicht viel. Mal paar rote Pixel, die waren dann aber auch gleich wieder weg  Btw. drehen nur in 90° Schritten  Da war JEDE Ecke der reinste Horror 

Hoch runter schauen war glaub da auch noch nicht drin 

Gott, wenn ich an so was denke, dann komm ich mir irgendwie immer gleich wien alter Sack vor


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Und dein Kommentar zeigt mir das du auch so ein verblödeter Erwachsener bist der Null Verständnis für die Situation der Teenis hat und lieber zuschlägt als mit seinem Kind zu reden.
> Wobei deine Signatur ist so Erwachsen wie ein 6 Jähriger.


 
Was denn fuer eine Situation in diesem Fall?
Das der Teenie einen "alten Sack" abgezogen hat, und dann noch provoziert?
Hier nochmal: es wird in keinster Weise in diesem Artikel berichtet was da alles gesagt wurde.
Und auch nochmal meine Vermutung, das sich die 2 kannten.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das sich der Teenie in seinem Siegesrausch ueber den Alten ausgelassen hat ohne Ende.
Weil er ist ja in diesem Moment eh nicht nahbar.
Das ist in meinen Augen ein kleines Problem in der Onlinewelt. 
Man kann kaum belangt werden fuer Fehltritte.
Nach dem das Gespraech der Beiden auch noch ueber Voicechat lief, gab es auch keine Chatlogs mit ueblen Beleidigungen.
Der von euch so unschuldig dargestellte Teenie, hat sehr wohl gewusst was er machen kann und was nicht.
Womit er nicht gerechnet hat, ist das der Alte ploetzlich da steht.

Den koerperlichen Uebergriff sehe ich auch sehr kritisch. In so einer Situation muss man sich einfach anders verhalten.
Dafuer gibt es noch Elternteile die man in ein Gespraech einbinden kann, wobei in unserer Gesellschaft ist das auch nicht klar,
das sich wirklich alle Eltern dafuer interessieren was ihr Nachwuchs so anstellt.

Hoert auf hier Fehlverhalten von Leuten mit Alter zu entschuldigen.
Hier werden nur Mechanismen ausgenutzt.

Ich bin mir sicher, haetten die 2 in einem Raum gespielt, haette es keine Provokationen in dem Maß gegeben, was einen zum Ausflippen bewegen kann.

Was in unserer Zeit fehlt ist einfach Respekt dem Gegenueber. Egal ob mir direkt gegenueber oder online tausende Kilometer weit weg.
Sobald manche Leute online unterwegs sind, wird vergessen, das die Avatare und Chatnamen auch Menschen sind, verschiedene Menschen mit verschiedenen Reaktionen mit verschiedenen Gefuehlen.

mfG
V.

P.S. mit 13 ist man kein Kind mehr


----------



## Eckism (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, aber allein die Aussage, dass man mit Gewalt an Kindern eine bessere Welt hat ...
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Hab ich ja gesagt, das ich gegen Schläge bin! Zumeist mangelt es an der Erziehung, das die heutige Jugend so ist, wie sie nunmal ist. 
Wobei man aber auch sagen muß, als ich 18-22 Jahre alt war, haben sich hier jedes Wochenende minimum 4 Leute mit'n Auto totgestürzt, das ist heute nicht mehr so, also kann die Jugend ja nicht so saublöd sein wie wir denken...


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Achtet bitte etwas auf euren Umgangston. Ich will hier nicht mehr eingreifen als notwendig.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was denn fuer eine Situation in diesem Fall?
> Das der Teenie einen "alten Sack" abgezogen hat, und dann noch provoziert?
> Hier nochmal: es wird in keinster Weise in diesem Artikel berichtet was da alles gesagt wurde.
> Und auch nochmal meine Vermutung, das sich die 2 kannten.
> ...



Ich stimme mit dir in fast allen Punkten überein. In unserer digitalen Welt mangelt es an Respekt vor dem "digitalen" Gegenüber da wird beleidigt bis sich die Balken biegen. 
Selbiges ist auch in Socialnetworks zu beobachten, wenn z.b über die Schulkameraden abgelästert wird bis es kein Halten mehr gibt.
Doch das Schlimmste ist meiner Meinung nach, dass dieses Verhalten gegenüber Anderen von den Jugendlichen ins real-life übertragen wird.
Auch ich muss mich in meiner Klasse ständig mit den Beleidigungen abfinden, welche einem ohne Grund an den Kopf geworfen werden.
Da werden gute Freunde plözlich zu den schlimmsten Feinden weil xy in Facebook einen besonders beschi**enen Spruch gefunden hat der den anderen zur Weißglut treibt.  
Diese Entwickung beobachte ich mit sehr viel Sorge und würde mir ein besseres Verhalten von vielen wünschen aber das bleibt angesichts meiner erfahrungen wohl eher ein Wunsch.

P.S mit 13 ist man meiner meinung nach sehr wohl ein Kind, auch wenn man das selbst in diesem Alter nicht wahr haben will.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Wow!  Hätte nicht gedacht das der Artikel doch sooo viele Leser bekommt.  
Also ich sehe es so. Mit 50 Jahren von einem kleinen Kind provozieren zu lassen ist doch echt Niveaulos! Ich bin 17 und bin bei CoD, BF etc. fast (!) nie ausgeraset! Wenn dann nur wenn Hacker dabei sind und sie einem das Leben schwer machen aber sonst nie! Aber ich raste fast (!) immer bei NFS, Dirt etc. aus weil ich nicht auf dem 1. Platz bin oder weil ich mich über meine eigenen Fehler aufrege.


----------



## Rollora (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Es gibt dazu mehrere Dinge zu sagen. Klar ist der Typ ein Idiot und völlig abnormal. Ein totales negativbeispiel für einen Videospieler.
Allerdings hat bestimmt das Kind auch einiges an erziehung nötig. Denn:  das Kind hat nicht COD zu spielen (das provozieren ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass es unreif ist). Es gibt Kinder mit 13, denen ich das durchaus zutraue, NICHT über den Gegner zu lachen. Onlineprovokation ist immer eine extrem charakterschwache Sache, ebenso wie cheaten. Natürlich ist es eine noch traurigere Leistung sich in dem alter noch provozieren zu lassen - erst recht wenn man schon Familie hat, also sich größerer Probleme im Leben bewusst sein könnte. Dass man dann auch noch GEWALT verübt ist für mich unverständlich. Klar, wenn man mal online von so einem Kiddy provoziert worden ist, denkt sich jeder mal "Mann, Junge, dir würde ein heißer Hosensatz mal gut tun", aber MACHEN würden es die meisten wohl nicht. Und da liegt der Feine unterschied.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

wie heatn der den typen überhaupt gefunden  meisterleistung  xD


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Hmm... Sack Reis? 

Ist doch ein Ami gewesen, dass die nicht richtig ticken weiß doch jeder


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hmm... Sack Reis?
> 
> Ist doch ein Ami gewesen, dass die nicht richtig ticken weiß doch jeder



knapp daneben *klugscheiss* 



> *Ein 46-jähriger Brite aus Plymouth *


*


*


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ja, den Satz habe ich halt so interpretiert, dass ein Typ aus Plymouth in UK lebt. Aber die Briten spinnen doch auch


----------



## butter_milch (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Sich als 13-jähriger Hänfling mit einem ausgewachsenen Exemplar der menschlichen Spezies anzulegen fällt für mich in den Bereich der natürlichen Auslese.


----------



## Panto (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

richtig so. kinder haben sich zu benehmen und sollten respekt gegenüber erwachsenen haben. wer so respektlos ist verdient auch mal einen aufwärtshaken.


----------



## Do Berek (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Solche Ausraster kannte ich auch mal von einem Klassenkameraden,der bei Mariokart 64 nicht verlieren konnte und danach immer jeden verprügelt hat der in der Nähe war und der der Typ war 1 Kopf grösser als alle anderen...


----------



## KOF328 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Wer rastet denn bitte so bei nem Ego-Shooter aus??
(wenn schon dann bei fifa...)


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Also sehe ich das so das Gewalt ein mittel zum zweck ist? Wenn jeder so denkt würde es auf der Straße schon ganz anders aussehen.

Gewalt sollte immer nur die letzte Weg sein und wegen einem Spiel finde ich sowas eher sehr armselig Wer damit nicht klar kommt in einem Spiel mal zu verlieren sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen oder mal zum Artzt gehen

mfg


----------



## Verminaard (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wer damit nicht klar kommt in einem Spiel mal zu verlieren sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen oder mal zum Artzt gehen


 
Ich glaube nicht das er ausgerastet ist weil er verloren hat. Die Verhoehnungen und Provokationen fuehrten dazu.
Leider wird ja nicht berichtet was da alles gesagt wurde.

Und ja, Gewalt ist ein absolutes NoGo


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Gleich würgen, omg, ein Mortar Strike hätte da wirklich gereicht.. aber naja, gibt halt welche, die die Spielwelt nicht von der Realität unterscheiden können.

Vorallem COD, wer spielt schon COD


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Oktober 2011)

Jakob schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts für ungut, aber was hat der Thread hier mit einer User-News zu tun?



Das sind News. News die ich hier zur Diskussion freigebe. Ich schreibe mal eine News aber da geht es nicht immer um ein Games oder Hardware. Sowas gehört aber für mich auch dazu.


----------



## maxichec (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ja leider ist es so heut zu Tage was Jugend und Online Leben betrifft (in Algemeinen Sinn) haben Leute kein Respekt anderen "Mensch" gegenüber.....
Was ich aber nicht verstehe.....  wie hat er den 13J auswendig gemacht??? 

Gruß Maximilian


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Soo. Habe meinen Startpost geändert. Jetzt steht da auch meine Vermutung wie der Junge gefunden werden konnte. Ich hoffe dadurch klärt ich das teilweise.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



> Ein erwachsener Mann sollte doch schlau genug sein um sich mit solch    kleinen Kindern nicht abzugeben. Er hätte seine Konsole einfach    auschalten können und nach einem Job suchen.  Unglaublich wie der Mann dem Kind teilweise die Schuld gibt. Sowas hätte er auch ignorieren können


Was ist wenn das Leben mal nicht nach deinem Plan verläuft, was ist wenn du mal richtig einen auf die ..... bekommst, dein Gegner alles ignoriert?


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

So wie ich deinen Satz jetzt verstanden habe meinst suchen das wenn ich mal einen drauf kriegen würde und ich das Spiel verlasse und der Gegner mich verfolgt und trotzdem weiter macht obwohl ich ihn darum gebeten habe aufzuhören weiter macht. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Also ich würde die Konsole mal für 1-2 Stunden ausmachen und fertig.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



> So wie ich deinen Satz jetzt verstanden habe meinst suchen das wenn ich  mal einen drauf kriegen würde und ich das Spiel verlasse und der Gegner  mich verfolgt und trotzdem weiter macht obwohl ich ihn darum gebeten  habe aufzuhören weiter macht. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> Also ich würde die Konsole mal für 1-2 Stunden ausmachen und fertig.


Du hast fast 3000 Beiträge geschrieben und legst so ein Ei dahin?


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast fast 3000 Beiträge geschrieben und legst so ein Ei dahin?



Soll ich einen Roman dazu schreiben oder was? Ich schreibe nur das was ich denke oder in diesem Fall machen würde und das wäre Konsole aus und fertig. Vllt. die Eltern aufsuchen wenn ich wüsste wo sie wohnen und Ihnen mal meine Meinung dazu sagen was ich von Ihrer Erziehung halte. Aber denkst du die würde das Interessieren? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



> "Bradford und sein jugendlicher Gegner ließen ihre Online-Figuren   gegeneinander kämpfen und kommunizierten während des Spiels über   Mikrofone."


das klingt nach einem extremen unverständnis, was videospiele angeht  das wort "weltfremd" klingt bei videospielen seltsam fehl am platz.



> „Es ist erbärmlich, dass ein erwachsener Mann so auf ein hilfloses Kind  losgeht“, sagte die 33-jährige Mutter, die den Angriff gestoppt hatte,  vor Gericht. „Wenn man nicht damit klarkommt, gegen ein Kind zu  verlieren, sollte man keine Spiele spielen.“


so siehts aus.
wobei ich schon nachvollziehen kann, dass einen das spielen und/oder das verhalten andererer spieler auch mal aufregen kann. wenn man dann noch aus dem realen leben gestresst ist, kann einem schon mal der kragen platzen.


----------



## mastermc51 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Irgend wie finde ich das Schwachsinn das er ihn gefunden hat! (den Bub)
Wie soll er anhand der IP denn wissen WER er ist ohne die Infos vom ISP (Provider) zu bekommen?
DAS bekommt man nur mit Gerichtsbeschluss bei Anzeige, und DAS war sicher nicht der Fall.

Irgend wie klingt mir das nach Sommermärchen... 
Werbung für Lag Ops ?  ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

Wahrscheinlich kannten sich die beiden. Der Mann meinte ja das der Junge eig. anständig ist. Sowas konnte er doch nicht sagen ohne den Jungen zu kennen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Wie sagte schon Leland in "Needful Things": Sticks and stones may break my bones but words can't harm me.


----------



## CyBerTRoN (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



mastermc51 schrieb:


> Irgend wie finde ich das Schwachsinn das er ihn gefunden hat! (den Bub)
> Wie soll er anhand der IP denn wissen WER er ist ohne die Infos vom ISP (Provider) zu bekommen?
> DAS bekommt man nur mit Gerichtsbeschluss bei Anzeige, und DAS war sicher nicht der Fall.
> 
> ...


 Da gebe ich dir recht.

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass solche Nachrichten durchaus auch gestellt sein können. Aber ich glaube weniger an Werbung für Black Ops, sondern eher daran, dass die Politiker gerne ein Gesetz durchbringen wollen und erstmal die Massen darauf 'vorbereiten' wollen, nach dem PRS Prinzip.


----------



## Raider86 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen, wenn ich mit meinen 24 Jahren vernünftig genug bin um einfach die Voice Verbindung zu kappen um mir nicht total die Laune versauen zu lassen warum kommt dann nicht jemand drauf der noch einiges mehr an Lebenserfahrung hat??? 

Oder kann man das an ner Konsole nicht Optional deaktivieren? Sorry hab keine...


Achja ürbigens haben wir für unsere Lanpartys die Lanpartysocken, kein scherz, socken zu bälle geformt die bei Aggressionen direkt an den Kopf des anderen geworfen werden dürfen das ist klasse und hat 2 Vorteile...
1. Es tut keinem Weh und beschädigt keine Hardware
2.Der Rest der Besucher sieht sehr Visuell an durch den Raum fliegenden Socken wer gerade wen so richtig fies gefraggt hat

Probiert es mal aus ist sehr geil


----------



## MaxNag (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Rayken schrieb:


> ja aber eine Woche lange getragene Socken, keine frischen



du trägst die nur eine Woche? 

und zum Thema

Ein Kind würgen geht ja nunmal gar nicht, geht eindeutig zu weit, evtl mal bei den Eltern anrufen und fragen, warum der 13 Jährige denn schon sowas Spielen darf


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Panto schrieb:


> richtig so. kinder haben sich zu benehmen und sollten respekt gegenüber erwachsenen haben. wer so respektlos ist verdient auch mal einen aufwärtshaken.


 
Also bei dir ist bei der Erziehung wohl auch so Einiges schief gegangen.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Oktober 2011)

MaxNag schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kind würgen geht ja nunmal gar nicht, geht eindeutig zu weit, evtl mal bei den Eltern anrufen und fragen, warum der 13 Jährige denn schon sowas Spielen darf



Du glaubst wohl ehrlich nicht das die Eltern das interessieren würde oder?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

So viel zum Thema "Im Internet sind wir alle Anonym und können tun und lassen was wir wollen"


----------



## B1b3r (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

ganz schön viele leichtgläubige hier


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Oktober 2011)

B1b3r schrieb:
			
		

> ganz schön viele leichtgläubige hier



Wie meinst du das? Eine Begründung wäre hilfreich.


----------



## King_Sony (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass der Typ das Kind findet?


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass der Typ das Kind findet?


 Wir waren bei dem Gespräch nicht dabei. Wer weis was der Junge alles preisgegeben hat. Der Mann kennt den Jungen wahrscheinlich wenn er "einfach" zu Ihm gefahren ist.


----------



## mmayr (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade was das für eine Mutter ist, die einen 13-jährigen Spiele ab 18 spielen lässt.
> Naja, ist ja nicht Deutschland da.


 
Wollte ich auch grade schreiben!


----------



## Charlie Harper (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ein Erwachsener würgt ein Kind wegen eines Spiels - 
Ein 13-Jähriger spielt Spiele für Erwachsene - 

Wo war das? In Plymouth? Die spinnen doch die Briten


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> .....


 In Deutschland das selbe. 13-jährige Zocken CoD. Die spinnen doch die Deutschen.  
In der heutigen Gesellschaft ist es normal schlecht erzogen zu werden.  Wenn ich mir mal das erlebniss von vor 2 Wochen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lasse...12-jährige Kinder mit Bier, Vodka und eine Kippe im Mund fahren gemütlch mit ihren Fahrrädern durch die Stadt. Die Polizei war erst nach 24:00 Uhr da.  Hmm die Eltern wissen bestimmt von nichts.
Wenn meine Eltern mal von früher reden. 1 Bier und wenn die Eltern das gewusst hätten (mit 16) würden die Grün und Blau zur Schule laufen müssen auch wenn es 20km sind.


----------



## Charlie Harper (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> In Deutschland das selbe. 13-jährige Zocken CoD. Die spinnen doch die Deutschen.
> In der heutigen Gesellschaft ist es normal schlecht erzogen zu werden.  Wenn ich mir mal das erlebniss von vor 2 Wochen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lasse...12-jährige Kinder mit Bier, Vodka und eine Kippe im Mund fahren gemütlch mit ihren Fahrrädern durch die Stadt. Die Polizei war erst nach 24:00 Uhr da.  Hmm die Eltern wissen bestimmt von nichts.
> Wenn meine Eltern mal von früher reden. 1 Bier und wenn die Eltern das gewusst hätten (mit 16) würden die Grün und Blau zur Schule laufen müssen auch wenn es 20km sind.


 
Ja da hast du recht. Man könnte über die Erziehung der heutigen Jugend einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, so viel gäbe es da zu disskutieren. Fakt ist jeden Falls, dass heutige Jugendliche und Kinder schlechter erzogen werden was Moral und bestimmte Werte angeht. Anstand, Respekt, sowas kennen viele Kinder und Jugendliche kaum. 
Leider kümmern sich auch reichlich wenig Eltern darum, was ihre Kinder denn so zocken. Klar gibt es in Deutschland auch 13-Jährige, die jeden Tag CoD zocken. 
Die Eltern schieben die Verantwortung oft an die Schule ab und bringen Ihren Kindern kaum noch Werte bei.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Und für so etwas "bescheidenes" muss man auch noch ne News erstelllen... wie in der Bild hier...


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und für so etwas "bescheidenes" muss man auch noch ne News erstelllen... wie in der Bild hier...


 Also findest du das es keine News wert ist? Ich finde schon! Das ist ein gute Bsp. für die Erziehung der Kinder heutzutage und das man im Internet "NIE (!)" Anonym unterwegs ist.
BTW: Gibt es nicht schon einen Thread über die Erziehung der Jugend von heute?


----------



## Verminaard (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und für so etwas "bescheidenes" muss man auch noch ne News erstelllen... wie in der Bild hier...


 
Anscheinend sogar fuer dich so interessant, das du hierfuer ein Posting verfasst.
Missbilligen, aber selbst mitmischen xD


----------



## Baer.nap (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und für so etwas "bescheidenes" muss man auch noch ne News erstelllen... wie in der Bild hier...



Nur für sie baut bestimmt nun jemand das Wort Apple mitein!  die rechner waren ja nicht bekannt!


----------



## kingkoolkris (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Oh je, die Schreibe liest sich wie dritte Klasse Grundschule. Ein Journalist ist an Dir nicht verloren gegangen


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Oh je, die Schreibe liest sich wie dritte Klasse Grundschule. Ein Journalist ist an Dir nicht verloren gegangen


 Deutsch war nie so mein Fach.  Hauptsache man weis bescheid.


----------



## Genghis99 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Äh - Fehlverhalten - ja.
Aber - bitte die Hand heben - wer hat hier kein Verständnis und muss kichern, wenn Homer Simpson mal wieder die Hände an Barts Hals hat ?
Ich bin auch 46 - ein Tritt in die Eier von einem 13 Jährigen - hol ich mir dann doch lieber ausschliesslich bei CoD.

Andererseits bin ich Zyniker -gebt beiden ein AK47 ....


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Also findest du das es keine News wert ist? Ich finde schon! Das ist ein gute Bsp. für die Erziehung der Kinder heutzutage und das man im Internet "NIE (!)" Anonym unterwegs ist.
> BTW: Gibt es nicht schon einen Thread über die Erziehung der Jugend von heute?


 
Kann gut sein. Wäre jeden Falls nicht schlecht wenn es den Thread gäbe.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:
			
		

> Kann gut sein. Wäre jeden Falls nicht schlecht wenn es den Thread gäbe.



Finde ich auch.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> In Deutschland das selbe. 13-jährige Zocken CoD. Die spinnen doch die Deutschen.
> In der heutigen Gesellschaft ist es normal schlecht erzogen zu werden.  Wenn ich mir mal das erlebniss von vor 2 Wochen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lasse...12-jährige Kinder mit Bier, Vodka und eine Kippe im Mund fahren gemütlch mit ihren Fahrrädern durch die Stadt. Die Polizei war erst nach 24:00 Uhr da.  Hmm die Eltern wissen bestimmt von nichts.
> Wenn meine Eltern mal von früher reden. 1 Bier und wenn die Eltern das gewusst hätten (mit 16) würden die Grün und Blau zur Schule laufen müssen auch wenn es 20km sind.


 Damals war alles besser und eine ordentliche Tracht Prügel hat noch niemandem geschadet  so liest sich dein Post jedenfalls 
Habt ihr damals nicht auch schon Spiele gespielt, die erst einige Jahre später freigegeben waren? Doom wäre da bei mir ein Beispiel...
Ich finde weniger die Inhalte von CoD schlimm, als vielmehr dass die Kinder da evtl. 24/7 davor sitzen und sonst keine Hobbies mehr haben. Von Sport und der Schule ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Jan565 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> In Deutschland das selbe. 13-jährige Zocken CoD. Die spinnen doch die Deutschen.
> In der heutigen Gesellschaft ist es normal schlecht erzogen zu werden.  Wenn ich mir mal das erlebniss von vor 2 Wochen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lasse...12-jährige Kinder mit Bier, Vodka und eine Kippe im Mund fahren gemütlch mit ihren Fahrrädern durch die Stadt. Die Polizei war erst nach 24:00 Uhr da.  Hmm die Eltern wissen bestimmt von nichts.
> Wenn meine Eltern mal von früher reden. 1 Bier und wenn die Eltern das gewusst hätten (mit 16) würden die Grün und Blau zur Schule laufen müssen auch wenn es 20km sind.


 
1. ein spiel ist nicht das wahre leben und ich würde meine Kinder mit 6 an Spiele lassen die FSK 18 sind! Mein erster FSK 18 Titel war Resident Evil 1 den ich mit 8 Jahren bekam. Selbst da wusste ich was Spiel und leben war, also wo ist das Problem? Und man kann nicht von einer Ausnahme die Ausrastet und eine Amok lauf startet auf ALLE Menschen schließen!

2. Kinder die mit alk und Kippe durch die Stadt fahren oder kinder die die zur Einschulung Dead Island bekommen ist ein Gewallter Unterschied. Das eine ist nur ein Spiel das andere kann einem das leben zerstören wenn es hart kommt. 

Aber jeder hat zum dem Thema nun einmal eine andere Ansicht.


----------



## Seven (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlechter Verlierer: Online-Game lässt Vater ausrasten*

Ich finde das Traurig... Wenn ein erwachsener Mensch so ausrastet wegen einem Spiel. Gerade da sollte man doch genug Reife erwarten können.


----------

